# ECA Stack Ration?



## CanaDan (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi All,

I'm about to start an ECA stack and was wondering what a good ratio of ephedrine to caffeine to aspirin might be. I know it will depend on my body type as well but I'm just looking for a good starting point. I've heard that you should only take 25mg of ephedrine a day max. The pills I picked up are 8mg tabs.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Currently each dose I take is 12 mg of E and 100 mg of C.

I wouldn't bother with the Asprin.

Just split the 8 mg pills in half and take 1.5 pills to get 12 mg.

Remember this isn't a magical drug to correct poor eating habits.  Have a proper diet in place and using these to enhance the diet is the way to go


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks. I've tweaked my diet thanks to some good advice from the board. How often do you take this combo? Once before a workout or a couple times a day?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

I would start with the Diet right now, and see how that progresses.  As the weight loss begins to stall add in the EC.  You want to control weight loss and not loose to quickly or you will begin to compromise LBM.

Assuming that you have never used this product I would start out with 1 or 2 doses a day.  EC is great for appetiete suppresion, so I would probably take first thing in the morn and maybe mid aft.  Don't take to late in the day as you will probably affect sleep patterns.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I've used ephedrine before in a 'fat burner' called Firedrine. I was thinking once or twice a day max so your info fits in perfectly. I take ZMA at night before bed and don't have much trouble sleeping however I definitely don't want to take ephedrine after supper. 

Thanks again.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 11, 2004)

25mg Ephedrine / 200mg Caffiene


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> 25mg Ephedrine / 200mg Caffiene



Actually, I think 20 E is the standard, and the aspirin is just a waste.

Or you can wait for a much more potent Stack.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

anything over 8mg pills in Canada is illegal.

It also has to have a DIN number on it.

Freakin country!

We were expecting to here about a more potent stack today, jeez!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah. It's Ephedrine Hydrochloride and it has a DIN number but it's still just the allowable 8mg. No biggie though. At $9 for 50 tabs that's not too bad.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 12, 2004)

20mg - 25mg. The standard is 25mg in basically all weightloss pills.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Or you can wait for a much more potent Stack.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Yeah. It's Ephedrine Hydrochloride and it has a DIN number but it's still just the allowable 8mg. No biggie though. At $9 for 50 tabs that's not too bad.



$9 

I payed $5.50 last night for 50


----------



## mousie (Mar 12, 2004)

Why don't you send some of those pills on over to the good ol' US?!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2004)

Monolith, info is up.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 12, 2004)

$5.50? Well here in Alberta everything is a bit more expensive because they think everyone works in the oil patch and makes a tonne of money...If shipping didn't cost so much I'ld get you to send me some...


----------



## Monolith (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Monolith, info is up.



Just started reading, thanks. 

If anyone else is interested:

Sesathin 

H.E.A.T.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 12, 2004)

I did 25mg ephedrine with 200mg caffine 3 times a day for 3 weeks.  I didnt loose a pound.  No energy increase with little to no side affects.  I did notice that when I ran out and stopped taking it energy levels dropped very slightly but nothing to cry about.  Kinda weird.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 12, 2004)

I thought it wasn't recommended to take more than 25mg a day...let along three times a day. So what is the general consensus on how much ephedrine and caffeine to take per dose and how many doses a day? I want to make sure I get the benefits but I don't want to risk my health too much.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> I thought it wasn't recommended to take more than 25mg a day...let along three times a day. So what is the general consensus on how much ephedrine and caffeine to take per dose and how many doses a day? I want to make sure I get the benefits but I don't want to risk my health too much.


Well first I would double check your blood pressure and your overall health.  For me I used 25mg with 200mg caffine 3 times a day with no sides not even a higher heart rate.  Whatever you do dont over do it when your in the gym.  It all depends on the person and your tolerance.  I myself with no sides would not go over the recommended doases.  I says right on the package (vasopro ephedrine) 12 years and older 3 tabs a day not to exceed 3 in one 24hour period.  If I was you I would start slow and work up if needed.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 12, 2004)

So with 8mg tabs I should be taking three at a time, 3 times a day (I think I'll just do it twice)? That would explain why I don't feel any different. I know my bp is fine as is my overall health. No existing heart conditions etc. I've taken a thermogenic with ephedra before and never experienced any probs but I may not have been taking enough...I think I'll slowly work my way up until I find my tolerance level.

Thanks.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 12, 2004)

Who is the manufacture of the ephedrine you currently have.  If you could find a link that would be great as well.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> So with 8mg tabs I should be taking three at a time, 3 times a day (I think I'll just do it twice)? That would explain why I don't feel any different. I know my bp is fine as is my overall health. No existing heart conditions etc. I've taken a thermogenic with ephedra before and never experienced any probs but I may not have been taking enough...I think I'll slowly work my way up until I find my tolerance level.
> 
> Thanks.




Oh and just because you dont feal diffrent that dosent mean that the ephedrine is not working.  Like I said I felt absoloutley nothing but that is when people go wrong.  They think that they should feel something and when they dont they just keep upping the doases.  This is what primarily causes all of the sides and trouble assoaciated with ephedrine.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 12, 2004)

I would definitely not go over the suggested daily limit.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Oh and just because you dont feal diffrent that dosent mean that the ephedrine is not working.  Like I said I felt absoloutley nothing but that is when people go wrong.  They think that they should feel something and when they dont they just keep upping the doases.  This is what primarily causes all of the sides and trouble assoaciated with ephedrine.



I agree with this, some people may not feel the effects, while some do and then the effects start to taper off.  

I used to take 20 mg E and 200 mg C 3 times a day, but have read alot about a more severe crash in between doses. ie with the EC your body my be ramped up to 110% while effected by doses, and then when the dose wears off your body accomodates by adjusting to 90% for a period of time.

That is why I am trying smaller doses more through out the day, to try and control the swings that are associated with EC.

Just a thought !


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 13, 2004)

Well I just took 24mg (3 x 8mg) and 200mg of caffeine this morning so I'll see how it affects me. I'm a rather large guy with decent muscle structure so I don't know how my body will react. 

The manufacturer of my ephedrine is 4Ever Fit. It's a Canadian company.


----------



## once was fat (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Well I just took 24mg (3 x 8mg) and 200mg of caffeine this morning so I'll see how it affects me. I'm a rather large guy with decent muscle structure so I don't know how my body will react.
> 
> The manufacturer of my ephedrine is 4Ever Fit. It's a Canadian company.


Let us know how it went.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 13, 2004)

I worked out this afternoon and had more energy than I usually do. I pushed myself harder with the weights (actually increased them) and after 40 mins of cardio I could have kept going. I was great!


----------



## underslungload (Nov 25, 2005)

hi , i just wanted to say i started ephridrine e & c over the last few days i must be one of those guys that doesnt get nay effects of ephridrine. how ever i did not get /feel any difference in my body after taking them so i was going to up the does to 4x 8 mg tablets and  1x 3oo mg caffine tablet at any one go. but i just found this forum and read your letters just wanted to say thanks for the advice every one i think i could have done some damage to my self if i haddent found this site... does ephridrine show up in blood test as a steriod or ?? bad.. im in the british army and we get drug tested quite often.. cheers and good night from snowy northern ireland.


----------



## underslungload (Nov 25, 2005)

underslungload said:
			
		

> hi , i just wanted to say i started ephridrine e & c over the last few days i must be one of those guys that doesnt get nay effects of ephridrine. how ever i did not get /feel any difference in my body after taking them so i was going to up the does to 4x 8 mg tablets and  1x 3oo mg caffine tablet at any one go. but i just found this forum and read your letters just wanted to say thanks for the advice every one i think i could have done some damage to my self if i haddent found this site... does ephridrine show up in blood test as a steriod or ?? bad.. im in the british army and we get drug tested quite often.. cheers and good night from snowy northern ireland.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 25, 2005)

CanaDan said:
			
		

> I thought it wasn't recommended to take more than 25mg a day...let along three times a day. So what is the general consensus on how much ephedrine and caffeine to take per dose and how many doses a day? I want to make sure I get the benefits but I don't want to risk my health too much.



I usually take 32mg of ephedrine with one caffeine tab and one aspirin 3 x per day pre-contest with no ill side effects.  I am not recommending this!  It's just what works for me. My husband on the other hand will have the jitters for hours after taking 16mg of ephedrine by itself.
It's a very individual thing and you need to incremently increase your dosage to see how you react.  I don't get the jitters or problems sleeping.
Off season I use the stack pre-workout only.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 25, 2005)

I've been taking 25mg E and 200mg C 3x a day for 2 weeks now and I still feel quite the energy boost after a dose.


----------



## Northernlights8 (Nov 26, 2005)

do yall take ur E/C/A on an empty stomach, then eat like 20-30 min later, or not eat at all?

Cause ive been taking it and i would eat within 15-30 min of taking the dose....


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 26, 2005)

Northernlights8 said:
			
		

> do yall take ur E/C/A on an empty stomach, then eat like 20-30 min later, or not eat at all?
> 
> Cause ive been taking it and i would eat within 15-30 min of taking the dose....


 I've taken both ways and I felt the same effects but typically I've been taking it every 4hrs.
 I eat 6am,9am,12pm,3pm,6pm,9pm
 I take ec bout 5:45isham,10am,2pm


----------

